

Dear God READ THE NEW HEADLINES before posting - PythonDeveloper

Seriously?? 10 Apple v. Samsung stories? People, get a clue.
======
tokenadult
The best story on this breaking news item was posted by grellas (from Groklaw)
after you posted your complaint.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4430341>

I hope all the readers of HN who want one best story about the Apple versus
Samsung verdict to read will prefer upvoting grellas's submission.

~~~
taligent
The Groklaw coverage was late, pretty average in format and biaised.

Why would I upvote that submission in favour of better ones ?

~~~
tokenadult
You ask a very fair question. I prefer following legal news (which this mostly
is) in an online community that is attuned to legal issues, for many of the
same reasons that I prefer to follow startup and technology news discussions
here on Hacker News.

------
JeremyBanks
How is this 3-day-old 3-point post on the (bottom of the) front page today?

